

How Racism Creeps into Medicine - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/08/how-racism-creeps-into-medicine/378618/

======
ASneakyFox
Why is it not possible that people who traces their roots back to different
parts of the world have different bodies?

If race has no bearing on ones biology how do you explain that some people
have dark skin and some people have light skin.

Don't stifle scientific research over political correctness crap.

~~~
lutusp
> Why is it not possible that people who traces their roots back to different
> parts of the world have different bodies?

Why hypothesize? Why not simply find out? Those who have done the research
find that there's very little difference between races, such that the very
concept of race is disparaged by many biologists.

> If race has no bearing on ones biology how do you explain that some people
> have dark skin and some people have light skin.

The answer should be obvious -- with rare exception, one's skin color also has
little bearing on biology.

> Don't stifle scientific research over political correctness crap.

It goes the other way. Far too much is made of race, much more than the issue
can support in a biological sense. Speaking from a scientific perspective.

